#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Engineering as Career Discussion Zone - for Engineering Aspirants >  >  Top engineering colleges in orissa | Best Btech/BE colleges in orissa

## raymayank

*List of Top & Best 10 Engineering Colleges in Orissa:*INDIAN INSTITUTE OF TECHNOLOGY BHUBANESWARNATIONAL INSTITUTE OF TECHNOLOGY, ROURKELACENTRAL INSTITUTE OF PLASTICS ENGINEERING AND TECHNOLOGYCOLLEGE OF ENGINEERING & TECHNOLOGY, BHUBANESWARINTERNATIONAL INSTITUTE OF INFORMATION TECHNOLOGY,BHUBANESWARSILICON INSTITUTE OF TECHNOLOGY, BHUBANESWARNATIONAL INSTITUTE OF SCIENCE & TECHNOLOGY, BERHAMPURC. V. RAMAN COLLEGE OF ENGINEERING, BHUBANESWARINDIRA GANDHI INSTITUTE OF TECHNOLOGY, SARANGORISSA SCHOOL OF MINING ENGINEERING, KEONJHAR*Details of Top 10 Engineering Colleges in Orissa:*

*1.) INDIAN INSTITUTE OF TECHNOLOGY BHUBANESWAR*
*Year of Establishment:* 2008.

*Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*Courses:*
Civil EngineeringElectrical EngineeringMechanical Engineering*Fee Structure:*
*Particular of Fees Refundable caution deposit*
*     Amount(Rs)6,000/-*

 One Time Fee
 3,300/-

* Semester Fee*


 Tuition Fee
 25,000/-

 Other Charges
 3,100/-

 Hostel Charges
  7,250/-

 Food Charges
  8,000/-

 *Total:*
  52,650/-




*Placement:*
*S.No*
*Company Name*
*Offers Made*

1
Caterpillar
1

2
Tata Consultancy Services TCS
2

3
Deloitte
7

4
Infosys
5

5
Flipkart
5

6
Samsung
8

7
Altair Engineering
2

8
Tata Motors
2

9
Tata Consulting Engineers
2

10
Other Companies
6




*Address:* IIT Bhubaneswar Samantapuri (Rearside of Hotel Swosti Plaza) Nandan Kanan Road Bhubaneswar-751 013.





  Similar Threads: Orissa Engineering College Bubaneswar btech admission 2013,cutoff,fee,placement,hostel,campus facility Scholarships for engineering/btech students in orissa 2013 Top engineering colleges in maharashtra | Best Btech/BE colleges in maharashta Top engineering colleges in goa | Best Btech/BE colleges in goa Top engineering colleges in andhra prades | Best Btech/BE colleges in andhra pradesh

----------


## raymayank

*2.) NATIONAL INSTITUTE OF TECHNOLOGY, ROURKELA*
*Year of Establishment:* 1961.

*Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*Courses:*
Bio-Technology and Bio-Medical EngineeringCeramic EngineeringChemical EngineeringChemistryCivil EngineeringComputer Science and EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectronics EngineeringMechanical EngineeringMetallurgical & Materials EngineeringMining Engineering*Fee Structure:*
Admission Fee(one time) - Rs 1000.
Tuition Fee(annual) - Rs 12000 for B.Tech
Other Fee (including lab and examination fees) - Rs 4000 for all.
Institute Development Fee(annual) - Rs 10000 for B.Tech, Rs 5000 for M.Tech/M.Sc,
Alumni Fee(paid in final semester) - Rs 500.
Souvenir Fee(in pre final semester) - Rs 500.
Hostel Admission Fee - Rs 500.
Hostel Rent - Rs 5000/4000/3000 (for single/double/four occupancies).

*Placement:*
*Company Name*
*Branch*
*No. of Students*

3d PLM Software Solutions Ltd
Pune
5

ACC Ltd
Kolkata
4

Ace Calderys
Nagpur
8

Airvana Network India Pvt Ltd
Bangalore
2

Amdocs
Pune
10

Ashok Leyland
Chennai
2

Atkins Global
Bangalore
6

Atos Origin India Pvt Ltd
Mumbai
15

Bajaj Auto Limited
Pune
2

Balmer Lawrie & Co Ltd
Kolkata
1

BCH Electric Ltd
Faridabad
3

Capgemini
Bangalore
14

CEAT Ltd
Mumbai
3

CESC Ltd
Kolkata
4

Coal India Ltd
Kolkata
90

Cummins India Ltd
Pune
8

enZen Global Solutions Ltd
Bangalore
5

Ericsson India Global Services Pvt Ltd
Kolkata
15

Essel Mining & Industries Ltd
Mumbai
8

Goldman Sachs
Bangalore
1

HCL Technologies
Noida
11

Hero MotoCorp Ltd
New Delhi
4

Hindalco
Mumbai
12

Honda Siel Cars India Ltd
Noida
4

IBM India Pvt Ltd
Bangalore
41

Indian Oil Corporation Ltd
New Delhi
6

Infosys
Bangalore
111

ITC Infotech India Ltd
Bangalore
11

Jindal Steel & Power Ltd
Angul
10

JSL Stainless Ltd
New Delhi
13

JSW Steel Ltd
Bellary
13

Larsen & Toubro Ltd
Mumbai
17

Mahindra & Mahindra
Mumbai
15

Maruti Suzuki India Ltd
New Delhi
2

Microsoft
Hyderabad
2

MindTree Ltd
Bangalore
9

Monnet Ispat & Energy Ltd
New Delhi
8

Mu Sigma
Bangalore
9

Oracle India
Bangalore
4

Panasonic India Pvt Ltd
Gurgaon
2

Punj Lloyd
Gurgaon
6

Rio Tinto India Pvt Ltd
New Delhi
2

Saint Gobain Glass Ltd
Chennai
2

Samsung India Electronics Pvt Ltd (SEL)
Bangalore
10

Samsung India Software Centre (SISC)
Noida
22

Samsung India Software Operations Pvt Ltd (SISO)
Bangalore
13

SAP Labs India Pvt Ltd
Bangalore
8

Shapoorji Pallonji & Co Ltd
Mumbai
5

Sony India Software Centre
Bangalore
10

TATA Consulting Engineers Ltd
Bangalore
8

TATA Motors
Jamshedpur
9

TATA Steel
Jamshedpur
5

TATA Technologies
Jamshedpur
4

TELCON
Jamshedpur
1

Thermax Ltd
Pune
3

TRF Ltd
Jamshedpur
4

Unisys India Pvt Ltd
Bangalore
12

Vedanta Aluminium Ltd
Lanjigarh, Odisha
9

Vesuvius India Ltd
Kolkata
2

Zeus Numerix Pvt Ltd
Pune
1



*Total: 646*




*Address:* Sector 1,Rourkela,Orissa 769008.

----------


## raymayank

*3.) CENTRAL INSTITUTE OF PLASTICS ENGINEERING AND TECHNOLOGY*
*Year of Establishment:* 1968.

*Affiliation:* Biju Patnaik University of Technology.

*Courses:*
Manufacturing EngineeringPlastics Engineering*Fee Structure:*





1

M.TECH.

22,000









2

PGD-PPT

12,000









3

PD-PMD

12,000









4

DPMT

10,000









5

DPT

10,000




*Placement:*
Placement cell at CIPET Corporate and Centers has constantly network with business houses and industry to update the list of prospective employers and synchronize the training inputs to skill levels of students at required level in industry. Placement cell facilitate the students in organizing campus placements. CIPET has established brand equity in Human Resource market and CIPET graduates enjoy good reputation among plastics and allied industry in the domestic as well as international market.

*Address:* Khordha, Orissa, India.

----------


## raymayank

*4.) COLLEGE OF ENGINEERING & TECHNOLOGY, BHUBANESWAR*
*Year of Establishment:* 1981.

*Affiliation:* Biju Patnaik University of Technology.

*Courses:*
Civil EngineeringMechanical EngineeringBiotechnology EngineeringElectrical EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringInformation TechnologyInstrumentation and Electronics EngineeringTextile EngineeringFashion Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:*
The placement cell of CET consists of the following faculty members with effect from July 2011
Prof.(Dr.) F.Baliarsingh     Reader,Civil Engineering     Chairman
Prof.(Dr.) S.K.Pradhan     PIC,Placement     Member
Prof.(Dr.) J.Mishra     HOD,IT     Member
Prof.(Dr.) H.N.Thatoi     HOD,Bio-Technology     Member

This placement cell has helped the students by conducting different personality development programmes, group discussions, seminars, etc. from time to time. In this competitive age of the placement cell has led the process towards success. In 2009 batch, many of our students have been placed in various different companies like WIPRO, TCS, INFOSYS, ATOS ORIGIN, MIND TREE, VEDANTA, PPL, ALOK IND and many others. The placement cell of CET has worked wonders over the past few years and success record of the students placed in some of the best companies stands as a testimony to the fact.

*Address:* Ghatikia, Kalinga Nagar Bhubaneswar- 751003 Orissa, India.

----------


## raymayank

*5.) INTERNATIONAL INSTITUTE OF INFORMATION TECHNOLOGY,BHUBANESWAR*
*Year of Establishment:* 2006.

*Affiliation:* Biju Patnaik University of Technology.

*Courses:*
Computer Science and EngineeringInformation TechnologyElectronics and CommunicationElectrical and Electronics Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:*
The International Institute of Information Technology, Bhubaneswar (IIITB) assists its students in getting the right job. They believe that the success of campus placement lies in the quality of their students and the rigour of their process. Their programs and processes of delivery make students industry ready. All the students who receive training at IIIT Bhubaneswar (IIIT-BH) get placement assistance from the institute's dedicated placement cell.


The placement process generally begins in the second / third week of July. The placement cell provides all the facilities to visiting companies for conducting recruitment process. A student who clears the placement test can join prospective employer after completing the final examination for which he / she is admitted to the institute.


A number of national and international companies have visited IIIT Bhubaneswar in the past years for recruiting students particularly in the field of information technology and allied disciplines. 


A list of recruiters that visited in the past is mentioned here.


C-TRAN CONSULTING PVT LTD
SPANCO LTD
SRIT
ILFS
CIT
TITE
ITER
CVRAMAN
INDIC
EAST
KEC
VEDANG
NIT

*Address:* Gothapatna, PO: Malipada, PIN- 751003,  Bhubaneswar, Orissa.

----------


## raymayank

*6.) SILICON INSTITUTE OF TECHNOLOGY, BHUBANESWAR*
*Year of Establishment:* 2000.

*Affiliation:* Biju Patnaik University of Technology.

*Courses:*
Applied Electronics & Instrumentation EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringElectrical & Electronics EngineeringElectronics & Telecommunication EngineeringInformation Technology*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:*
Industry Interface is an integral function of a professional institute like silicon. The IICell of Silicon consists of a few faculty members headed by an IICell-Incharge. The Industry Interface Cell (IIC) has prepared a company database that contains details about reputed industrial houses, R&D organizations, technical institutes of the country and abroad. This is also regularly being updated with inputs from various sources. It primarily looks into the Placement activities, Summer Training Programs, Professional Development Programs etc.

*Address:* Silicon Hills, Patia Bhubaneswar-751024 India.

----------


## raymayank

*7.) NATIONAL INSTITUTE OF SCIENCE & TECHNOLOGY, BERHAMPUR*
*Year of Establishment:* 1996.

*Affiliation:* Biju Patnaik University of Technology.

*Courses:*
Computer Science and EngineeringElectronics and Communication EngineeringElectrical and Electronics EngineeringElectronics and Instrumentation EngineeringInformation TechnologyMechanical EngineeringElectrical Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:*
*Wipro Technologies hired 204 Students.**Infosys Technologies hired 140 Students.**HCL hired 43 Students.**Cap Gemini hired 23 Students.**SAP Labs hired 5 Students.**Perfectus hired 3 Students.**Syntel hired 5 Students.**CoreEL Technologies hired 3 Students.**TVS Motor Company hired 3 Students.**Afixi Technologies hired 2 Students.**Wipro BPO hired 2 Students.**Huawei Technologies hired 1 Student.**Maxsurge Technologies hired 5 Students.**Aanvi Support hired 13 Students**Vishnu Solutions hired 19 Students.**Address:* Great Northern Trunk Road  Orissa 761008, India.

----------


## raymayank

*8.) C. V. RAMAN COLLEGE OF ENGINEERING, BHUBANESWAR*
*Year of Establishment:* 1995.

*Affiliation:* Biju Patnaik University of Technology.

*Courses:*
Computer ScienceElectronics and Telecommunication EngineeringMarine EngineeringInformation TechnologyChemical EngineeringMechanical EngineeringElectrical EngineeringCivil EngineeringApplied Electronics & Instrumentation Engineering*Fee Structure:*
Course Name
Fees Structure
Points

A.M.I.E Electrical _Engineering_
46000
1

B.Tech Chemical _Engineering_
Rs. 80000/- per year
0



*Placement:* NA. 

*Address:* Bidyanagar, Mahura, Janla, Kalinga Nagar, Patrapada, Bhubaneshwar, Orissa 752054.

----------


## raymayank

*9.) INDIRA GANDHI INSTITUTE OF TECHNOLOGY, SARANG*
*Year of Establishment:* 1982.

*Affiliation:* Biju Patnaik University of Technology.

*Courses:*
Aeronautical EngineeringAgricultural EngineeringBiomedical EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringChemical EngineeringCivil EngineeringElectrical EngineeringMechanical EngineeringMetallurgy and Material EngineeringElectronics & Telecommunication Engineering*Fee Structure:*
Annual Fees 30,000/-.

*Placement:*
Local Industrial ToursIndustrial Tours outside OdishaVocational training of B.Tech. studentsApprentice TrainingWorkshops, seminars, special training of faculties through Industry Institute Interaction . Programmers, Extramural Lectures by professionals from industries and reputed institutions of the country and abroad. Apart from above, reputed firms like Infosys, TCS, Patni Computers, Haldia Petrochemicals Ltd., Larsen and Turbo Ltd. etc., visit the Institute every year and recruit students of this Institute through campus selection.  

*Address:* National Highway 200, Orissa 759146, India.

----------


## raymayank

*10.) ORISSA SCHOOL OF MINING ENGINEERING, KEONJHAR*

*Year of Establishment:* 1956.

*Affiliation:* Biju Patnaik University of Technology.

*Courses:*
Mining EngineeringMechanical EngineeringElectrical EngineeringMineral EngineeringMetallurgical and Materials Engineering*Fee Structure:*
*Sl. No.*
*Head*
*Fee  (Rs.)*

*1*
*Tuition fee*
*3000.00*

*2*
*Cultural*
*100.00*

*3*
*Magazine*
*75.00*

*4*
*Games/Athletic*
*150.00*

*5*
*Periodicals/Journals*
*100.00*

*6*
*SSG*
*20.00*

*7*
*Internal Exam*
*50.00*

*8*
*Progress Card*
*25.00*

*9*
*Library Maintenance*
*100.00*

*10*
*Workshop Maintenance*
*100.00*

*11*
*Other Infrastructure Maintenance*
*70.00*

*12*
*Development Fee*
*2000.00*

*13*
*Caution Money*
*500.00*

*14*
*HSC Mark Verification*
*50.00*

*15*
*Registration*
*25.00*

*16*
*Students Welfare*
*200.00*

*17*
*Identity Card*
*25.00*

*18*
*Workshop Manual*
*163.00*

*19*
*Examination Fee (1st/2nd) sem.*
*640.00*


*Total*
*7393.00*



*Placement:*
*Sl. No.*
*Name of Company*
*Branch*
*Nos Employed*

*1*
*Essel Mining, Keonjhar*
*Mining*
*8*

*2*
*Essel Mining, Keonjhar*
*Mining*
*3*

*3*
*Essel Mining, Keonjhar*
*Electrical*
*2*

*4*
*MESCO Ltd., Barbil*
*Mechanical*
*2*

*5*
*MESCO Ltd., Barbil*
*Electrical*
*3*

*6*
*MESCO Ltd., Barbil*
*Mining*
*2*

*7*
*Anand Automobile*
*Mechanical*
*1*

*8*
*IMFA Ltd.*
*Mining*
*4*

*9*
*IMFA Ltd.*
*Electrical*
*1*

*10*
*Thriveni*
*Drilling*
*3*

*11*
*South West Pinacle*
*Drilling*
*8*

*12*
*Adani Group*
*Drilling*
*3*

*13*
*Adhunik Group*
*Mining*
*8*

*14*
*South West Pinacle*
*Drilling*
*12*

*15*
*Maheswari Mining, West Bengal*
*Mining*
*10*



*Address:* Kendujhar, Orissa, India.

----------


## raymayank

*10.) ORISSA SCHOOL OF MINING ENGINEERING, KEONJHAR*
*Year of Establishment:* 1956.

*Affiliation:* Biju Patnaik University of Technology.

*Courses:*
Mining EngineeringMechanical EngineeringElectrical EngineeringMineral EngineeringMetallurgical and Materials Engineering*Fee Structure:*
*Sl. No.*
*Head*
*Fee  (Rs.)*

*1*
*Tuition fee*
*3000.00*

*2*
*Cultural*
*100.00*

*3*
*Magazine*
*75.00*

*4*
*Games/Athletic*
*150.00*

*5*
*Periodicals/Journals*
*100.00*

*6*
*SSG*
*20.00*

*7*
*Internal Exam*
*50.00*

*8*
*Progress Card*
*25.00*

*9*
*Library Maintenance*
*100.00*

*10*
*Workshop Maintenance*
*100.00*

*11*
*Other Infrastructure Maintenance*
*70.00*

*12*
*Development Fee*
*2000.00*

*13*
*Caution Money*
*500.00*

*14*
*HSC Mark Verification*
*50.00*

*15*
*Registration*
*25.00*

*16*
*Students Welfare*
*200.00*

*17*
*Identity Card*
*25.00*

*18*
*Workshop Manual*
*163.00*

*19*
*Examination Fee (1st/2nd) sem.*
*640.00*


*Total*
*7393.00*





*Placement:*
*Sl. No.*
*Name of Company*
*Branch*
*Nos Employed*

*1*
*Essel Mining, Keonjhar*
*Mining*
*8*

*2*
*Essel Mining, Keonjhar*
*Mining*
*3*

*3*
*Essel Mining, Keonjhar*
*Electrical*
*2*

*4*
*MESCO Ltd., Barbil*
*Mechanical*
*2*

*5*
*MESCO Ltd., Barbil*
*Electrical*
*3*

*6*
*MESCO Ltd., Barbil*
*Mining*
*2*

*7*
*Anand Automobile*
*Mechanical*
*1*

*8*
*IMFA Ltd.*
*Mining*
*4*

*9*
*IMFA Ltd.*
*Electrical*
*1*

*10*
*Thriveni*
*Drilling*
*3*

*11*
*South West Pinacle*
*Drilling*
*8*

*12*
*Adani Group*
*Drilling*
*3*

*13*
*Adhunik Group*
*Mining*
*8*

*14*
*South West Pinacle*
*Drilling*
*12*

*15*
*Maheswari Mining, West Bengal*
*Mining*
*10*





*Address:* Kendujhar, Orissa, India.

----------

